# Can 67 HP NH TN75S power a JD 854 silage baler?



## Reverence Farms (May 12, 2020)

I am in a pickle, as we should harvest our 2nd cut of baleage in a few days but.... we are down our JD 6400 which we thought would be ready to use now (had electrical problem, was worked on, still has the problem). We have a New Holland TN75S 67 HP tractor available (which we wrap "marshmallows" with). Could we use this tractor as for emergency coverage for the JD 854 silage baler when the baler is rated needing 75HP?

Thanks ahead so much!


----------



## Reverence Farms (May 12, 2020)

Sorry if this question makes no sense to most of you. I've been a dairy cow vet for 20 years and now am full time farming. I am not a mechanically-minded person. Just seeing if using a 67 HP tractor to pull a 75HP rated implement is possible.


----------



## Reverence Farms (May 12, 2020)

Here are the specs. Sorry for the 3 posts in a row, I am new to this group.

New Holland TN75 Power

Engine (gross):

75 hp 
55.9 kW

Engine (net):

72 hp 
53.7 kW

PTO (claimed):

62 hp 
46.2 kW

PTO (tested):

63.9 hp 
47.7 kW


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

Before the others ask, flat land, hills?


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

You'll be able to run it empty, but once under way you'll have to crawl even on flat land.

Not a happy marriage IMO


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

What diameter will the baleage bales be made?

My Kubota M7040 64 pto hp pulls my JD 467 in dry hay making 64'' diameter bales @ 5 mph on flat ground relatively easy. Fire ant & gopher mounds make ground too rough to go faster.

I have ZERO experience baling high moisture hay so YMMV.


----------



## Reverence Farms (May 12, 2020)

Thanks for the info so far. Very valuable. The land is level to gently sloping (no more than 8% for a couple short runs but mainly 0-3%). The bales will be 3' x 4'. Last time we made 4' x 4' and they were extremely heavy (one bale we weighed was 2500 lbs!!! - probably due to moisture of course). The last cutting we had a JD 6420 and it did fine.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'd say yes with smaller bales l wouldn't try going up hill (I'd go up empty and bale done slowly). You might experience some 'pukering' when bale is almost full.

Emergency measure only, got to do what you got to do, to make hay. Be careful, take your time, I'd do it myself, if I was in your place, but I would be only using a TN70DA.

Good luck,

Larry

PS welcome aboard


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

You won't be woefully underpowered or woefully underweighted, so give it a go. If you have to, make the bales a bit smaller or go a bit slower.

Can you use a neighbour's tractor?

Roger


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to Haytalk Reverence Farms


----------



## Reverence Farms (May 12, 2020)

Hi again - so here's how it turned out. First, do know we got a bumper crop of cool season triticale/annual rye gras on first cut in mid-April. So 2nd cut (mainly annual rye grass) was to be a bonus so to speak. We did have a neighbor that gave us a 72 HP pto NH to work with. That was kind. But it did not have a plug-in to run the monitor for the JD 854 silage baler. So we "short-wired" it to run off a rear light wiring (like the neighbor always does who loaned us the tractor in the first place for when he makes round dry bales). The monitor kicked on and we were ready to go. But... it wouldn't communicate well with the baler. Note that it did in April when we had a JD 6420 (had a plug in the cab) doing the baling with the JD 854 silage baler. We found out that the monitor was only pulling 10 volts and not12 volts, which undoubtedly can lead to an electronic device problem (household or tractor or anything). And it was perfect weather, sunny and hot. But then the windrows were getting too dry (less than 35% moisture) to make baleage. So we decided to wait a day, re-rake the windrows and make dry hay. But the next day, when we felt the windrows which felt bone dry, they were actually damper than thought when baled by an old NH square baler (had to use something to make bales!). The bone dry windrows were the opinions of 2 people who grew up on farms, whereas I did not. So.... we let it go. At least we mowed it (but no harvest) and in a few days we will mow again, to kill any cool season re-growth, and then plant warm season millet, which I did 5 acres last night before a bunch of rainy days, but that's another posting question. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

If I could offer a suggestion....next time run that wire directly to the battery. That light wire rig is not a satisfactory way of doing it. The reason is not voltage, but amperage....a light only draws a small amount of amperage and a monitor (a recent one) draws considerably more than 1 light. Consequently, the manufacture of said tractor will only use wire that is sufficient for that current draw to save cost. It’s fairly easy to run to the battery in most tractors (just the length of 14awg wire is kinda pricey) and install a fuse holder at the battery to protect the circuit. I would suspect that was the problem with the monitor function problems. Hth


----------

